# More sublimenal or so messages



## tomtlb66 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wanted to see how everyone did on their hunting trips so far. I didn't see anything but squirrels and cows. My brother-in-law missed a nice doe this morning. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## TTom (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a wonderful day afield yesterday.

Public land, saw a couple dozen turkeys
3 deer (2 does and a not sure) while in the field none presented m a shot that was worth taking.

Last but not least for the first time in 20 years I saw a wild woodcock.


----------



## earl (Oct 17, 2010)

Going tomorrow with my youngest . On our scouting trip we saw a dozen or more turkeys .  Come turkey season , I fully expect to see deer in the same place.


----------



## TTom (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL you and me both Earl.


----------



## pnome (Oct 18, 2010)

No shots fired yet.  Saw a small bear yesterday morning.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 19, 2010)

I missed at a doe.


----------

